# Hospitalized within my first 90



## Techdar (Aug 18, 2021)

Will I be ok? I've called in on everyday and it looks like my etl took me off the schedule for my expected stay in the ICU. I see I'm back on the schedule for the weekend that I'm expected to be discharged, but I'm still worried about this. Has anyone else gone though anything similar during their probationary period?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2021)

call your etl asap


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2021)

If they put you back on the schedule you should be good. Focus on getting better and don't worry about Target.


----------

